# Hacer un freno con un motor paso a paso



## ELIUSM (Sep 13, 2008)

Hola a todos!
Tengo motores paso a paso, y estos mueven algo que es pesado (como un carro que se mueve de un lado al otro).

Lo que pasa es que estos motores harán con facilidad que este carro comience a moverse. Pero una vez que este carro debe detenerse en un cierto punto, ... el vuelo que lleva el carro hará que se detenga mucho más allá de lo previsto. Necesito algo como un freno.

La pregunta es entonces: qué posibilidades hay para hacer un freno con el mismo motor (paso a paso) ? Me bastará con prender una de sus bobinas en forma permanente para que el rotor quede "trancado" ? O todas?

Hablamos de una masa del carro que es lo suficiente como para vencer a la inercia del rotor del motor cuando está desenergizado, pero tampoco hablo de 2 kilos.

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2008)

Dentro de lo posible el motor PaP tratara de quedarse en el último lugar, si le dejas energizada la bobina correspondiente (Motor bloqueado)
El frenado lo haces por soft, vas disminuyendo la frecuencia al acercarse al punto de detención y NO cortas la alimentación del motor, solo reduces la tensión de la bobina para que el motor no recaliente ni queme y este mantendrá su posición


----------



## robert cristian (Sep 14, 2008)

hola, yo creo no vas a alcanzar con un motor paso a paso tanta velocidad puesto que estos funcionan a baja frecuencia (la secuencia para las bobinas debe ser lenta) para que no se saturen, solo bastaria que el freno sea por software en las combinaciones que vas dando a las bobinas del motor
yo creo que con eso bastara.


----------



## ELIUSM (Sep 14, 2008)

Hola! Gracias a los dos! Es así como pensé yo que había que hacerlo.

Pasando a un tema similar, el motor que uso tiene un torque de 2,4 kg*cm.

Si tiene que traccionar el carro por medio de una rueda de 3 cm de radio, debería estar aplicando 2,4 / 3 Kg = 0,8 Kg en la tangente de la rueda, cierto?

Me tinca que pueden haber comentarios sobre lo del torque del motor. Por qué lo indican en Kg, y no en N, lo que me parece más ... más fácil de usar?

El torque que indiqué es el "Holding Torque", lo que habla del torque máximo del motor?

Gracias!


----------

